# Wild Boar Bacon???



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I was given a boar hunt and was wondering if anyone knows of any meat processors that make bacon? I would do it myself but dont have the time.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

"real" wild boar do not have enough fat for bacon.
Now if you are doing a ranch hunt thats a different story


----------

